# Looking for a magnetic dipstick compatible with my generator



## pharbrian (Nov 16, 2020)

I have done a lot of searching and messaged sellers in my search for a magnetic dipstick compatible with my Honda EU3000isag generator. I have found plenty of listings for the EU2000/2200is generators. I have checked out the magnetic dipsticks for the EU2000/2200 generators hoping they would be cross compatible with the EU3000 generators, but none of the product pages specify that.
Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

snap a pix of the tags on the gen set
both model and serial number.
there is some differences in the engines.

click here for the oil magnets page

most of the time the drain plug magnet works well on the 3000i units.

what is the dia on the threads of the dip stick?
on honda right now in 2020 there are 3 sizes.


----------



## pharbrian (Nov 16, 2020)

I will provide the diameter of the dipstick threads later after work.
Here are the requested pictures of my generator labels.
I didn't see any magnetic dipsticks for honda generators on the link you provided.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

JMHO, but I've been running small engines for over 50 years and have never used "magnetic" dipsticks or drain plugs and other than one case of "infant mortality," they all lasted a long time. Currently have 9 in the barn ranging in size from 5-26HP. Change oil after recommended break in period, and change at recommended interval after you'll be fine. Our society seems to be running on fear and "needed enhancements" of late. Again, JMHO.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I put a couple of the magnetic dipsticks in my EU2000's before ever starting them. After an initial 30 minute run I was surprised at how much material the magnet had collected. My thinking is that it is better on the magnet than in the bearings. My 2003 Ford F250 diesel came with a magnetic drain plug for what's it worth.


----------



## pharbrian (Nov 16, 2020)

iowagold said:


> snap a pix of the tags on the gen set
> both model and serial number.
> there is some differences in the engines.
> 
> ...


My dipstick thread diameter is 18mm. 
I wanted to go with the dipstick magnet over the drain plug, since the dipstick will have greater exposure to the oil. I don't think there will be nearly as much oil circulation at what is essentially a dead end at the drain tube plug.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

amen jking!
ok that is the standard dipstick same as on the honda eu2000i gen
click here for the eu3000i PARTS page


----------



## pharbrian (Nov 16, 2020)

iowagold said:


> amen jking!
> ok that is the standard dipstick same as on the honda eu2000i gen
> click here for the eu3000i PARTS page


The dipstick arrived today and fit perfectly.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you are welcome!
pm any time if you need any parts help!
most gen parts are up now 
click here for the generator section


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

Wish I could find one for my EB11000. It's more of a long thin automotive style.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

snap a few pix of it jking.
what engine is on it?
gx630 or gx690?

is the oem stick magnetic?
try sticking a rare earth magnet to the stick to see if it is alloy.

i think they are stainless..
at least the ones we have here are.
but you might be able to magnetize it with a good dc coil!
some stainless with magnetize!
it all depends on the alloy

for the large twin gx engines;
we use the magnetic drain plugs..
and the magnetic oil filter wraps
click here for the oil magnets page


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

Cannot remember exact engine model and really don't want to drag the unit out and take cover off. I do know it is a V twin , 20 hp. I have one of the oil filter magnets on it right now. Magnetic drain plug is out of the question, I have a fumoto drain valve installed with a short extension hose so I can drain old oil away from the engine. Beats having oil run all over the frame and then having to try to clean it all up. With that installed it looks as clean in that area as the day I picked it up 15-16 years ago.
Buy Fumoto® Valve Online | Replace Oil Drain Plug (fumotooildrainvalve.com)

I also have one installed on my Honda powered pressure washer, and on on my F250 Diesel truck.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea the drain valves rock on some gear!
they make for an easy oil change on LARGE heavy equipment where the pan drains are buried!!

is there a second drain on the block?
some are drilled for 2 of them..
take a look and see if there is one on the other side as well.
that is nice so you can get the crank case protected from larger trash.


----------



## PLX (Nov 22, 2020)

Hello - looking for a magnetic dipstick for a robins subaru EX30D - 9hp?
Thx!


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

iowagold said:


> yea the drain valves rock on some gear!
> they make for an easy oil change on LARGE heavy equipment where the pan drains are buried!!
> 
> is there a second drain on the block?
> ...


It took me some time to look and I did find the second drain plug and put a magnetic drain plug in.. There are several hoses and wires in front of it, so probably will not take it out often, so I also stuck one of the magnets on the oil filter


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

jkingrph said:


> I also stuck one of the magnets on the oil filter


I take the rare earth magnets out of defunct PC disk drives and stick several on any of my oil filters that have a steel case, for example my Subaru and Honda. Can't do it on the BMW, though, since it's just a cartridge filter...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

PLX said:


> Hello - looking for a magnetic dipstick for a robins subaru EX30D - 9hp?
> Thx!


measure the exact thread and pitch as well as the length of the dip stick.


----------

